# The Great Crate Escape!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

So I get home from work today and open the door to find...Jasper! Staring at me! Whaaaat? 

So at some point in the day he got out of his crate. Not sure when, but luckily he neither got into anything inappropriate, nor did he soil despite having a fair amount of room to do so (he has solid 8 hour bladder control, but I doubt he actually _likes_ waiting that long). Not sure if he just didn't have enough time to get into anything, or if he's just that well-trained (ha!).

Anywho, I don't know if I just didn't have the door shut tightly enough, or if he figured it out all on his own. It has what I presume are fairly standard crate doors and handles, and I typically make sure the two doors are securely shut. Anyone else have this happen? Do you have any ways that you can make sure the crate door is pretty securely shut, preferably without having any strings or twisty ties hanging around?


----------



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

the same thing happens with zoey but she will only do it when it rains. she HATES thunder so when ever it rains she freaks out! just last week she got out of her kennle(we only lock the top lock) in the middle of the night and woke us all up! that was her 3rd time this summer, now we make sure we lock both locks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our Sam opened one latch by licking from the inside. He knows where we touch the create door and licks around there. His wire crate is from Petsmart 36" with standard latch system.
Always thought they will figure it out. Out cat knows we use the doorknob when we open doors so he stretches and touches the doorknob.
I may have to twist tie the latch too.

Don't worry they lack opposable thumbs.


----------

